# And Kudos To This Guy...



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Thought I would share this to balance the negativity of the road shooters we've been encountering & *****ing about.

Yesterday my wife & I walked 1/2 mile back into a PLOTS to set up & glass. When it got light, we saw a guy on foot solo mission a good 1/2 mile in further than we were! He even stood in one place for hours & watched, no stumbling around aimlessly trying to push deer.

He was leaving about the time we were and I noted his direction of travel was toward a flooded prairie trail where I had seen a truck parked last week (presume it was his). That means he either used a small boat or a set of chest waders to get back in there...

I don't know who the guy is, but I give him props. Going solo mission and the extra several yards to get in rather than going the easy route!... :beer:


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

It makes that hunt that much more worth it.. especially if you get something.. plus sometimes its fun to just get out and explore.. you shouldve given him your number and invited him to another hunt.. you know as well as I do its much more fun when you can enjoy your stories with a friend :beer:


----------

